# NO Xplode question



## bigsahm21 (Mar 21, 2006)

Ok, well money's a little tight..and it says on the bottle take a scoop on non-training days.  However I'd like to keep it lasting as long as possible.

How necessary is this step?  Can I skip it on non-training days and still have it be effective?


----------



## topolo (Mar 21, 2006)

yes you can skip it


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Mar 22, 2006)

bigsahm21 said:
			
		

> Ok, well money's a little tight..and it says on the bottle take a scoop on non-training days.  However I'd like to keep it lasting as long as possible.
> 
> How necessary is this step?  Can I skip it on non-training days and still have it be effective?



Yes you can skip it on non-training days.  If money is tight, then why not go with Bulk CEE instead?


----------



## sampsonized (Mar 23, 2006)

yea after my first 3 orders of it i stopped the scoop on non trianing days you dont need it


----------



## fyredup1286 (Mar 30, 2006)

when i first started using noxplode...i wus lifting every day...6 days a week...and it kept me motivated to lift...however, i stopped because i realized that money wus gettin kinda tight with out a job...but i stopped for a couple months and just bought a new tub about a week ago...u can skip a skoop on non training days....doesnt really do nething weight loss wise...but just gets u kinda hyper and focused...so yea u dont need a scoop on non training days


----------



## brentls49 (Mar 31, 2006)

With NO Xplode you don't really do a cycle and you don't need to accumulate it in your body (don't need to use a loading phase).  No Xplode is primarily an energy booster that increases blood flow to your muscles but it also has a little creatine to help with muscle building/recovery post workout.  Taking NO Xplode during days you don't workout may give you some extra energy but it will not help you build more muscle.  I go about 6 weeks on each tub of NO Xplode.


----------



## EricCamper (Mar 31, 2006)

I am still waiting on my NO...it was shipped later than my other stuff from Massnutrition.  YOu take it about 30-45 minutes before you work out, right?

As with any product....Should you also say use a tub...then go off of it for a couple of weeks...What is the best schedule you guys like?


----------



## Action-Jackson (Mar 31, 2006)

Can you take a scoop on your cardio (running) days? Will it make any difference?


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Mar 31, 2006)

Action-Jackson said:
			
		

> Can you take a scoop on your cardio (running) days? Will it make any difference?


You would obviously get a kick from the caffeine, but that is one expensive "push."


----------



## vince20 (Jul 28, 2006)

can u mix in creatine mono with ur no-xplode


----------

